# Rain rain go away!



## cgaengineer (May 19, 2013)

It has rained so much this spring and I'm tired of it, all the rivers are up, my pond is orange...I want to get out in my boat and fish!


----------



## Keystone (May 24, 2013)

I feel your pain. My favorite lake is right in town (town was build around it anyway!). Day 4 of no wake on the lake. Makes for fun fishing but takes awhile to get from one spot to the other!


----------



## cgaengineer (May 27, 2013)

We just got back from Lake Sinclair yesterday...so many people boating it looked like I was on the coast...sucks in a small boat.


----------



## Zum (May 27, 2013)

Rained for 10 straight days here,plus some pretty high winds.
Sun today....just in time to mow the lawn and weed the garden a bit.
Have next week off though,going to try to fish 7 days straight.


----------



## cgaengineer (May 28, 2013)

Zum said:


> Rained for 10 straight days here,plus some pretty high winds.
> Sun today....just in time to mow the lawn and weed the garden a bit.
> Have next week off though,going to try to fish 7 days straight.



I couldn't handle 10 days of rain...I'd commit suicide!


----------



## Zum (May 28, 2013)

Lol...don't move here then.
The rain isn't so bad,high wind and rains sucks...so does 34 straight days of thick fog ,in the summer.
Been good the last couple summers though.


----------



## Keystone (May 28, 2013)

So far it has NOT rained only 4 days this month! Wettest May on record, 6th wettest month on record and there is still 3 days to go! Sure wil be glad to see clear sky for a few days.


----------



## Canoeman (May 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316384#p316384 said:


> Keystone » 28 May 2013, 17:30[/url]"]So far it has NOT rained only 4 days this month! Wettest May on record, 6th wettest month on record and there is still 3 days to go! Sure wil be glad to see clear sky for a few days.



Its been nonstop up my way too Keystone. The rivers are rising instead of dropping and pooling up.. more rain to come this week/weekend.


----------



## Keystone (May 30, 2013)

It's starting to get old real fast Canoeman. Makes me want to sing..........................

_Long as I remember The rain been coming down.
Clouds of myst'ry pouring Confusion on the ground.
Good men through the ages, Trying to find the sun;
And I wonder, Still I wonder, Who'll stop the rain._

Local lake has been a No Wake on the lake for awhile now.


----------



## Canoeman (Jun 6, 2013)

And yes here in MN it is still raining 55 degs during the day.. rivers are bursting and moving fast..


----------



## MBH (Jun 7, 2013)

The river here was at 12 ft this morning and suppose to be hit 28 ft by 11am Sunday. Flood stage is 20ft.


----------



## dman24 (Jun 7, 2013)

We have had a tropical storm come through for the last two days, and its supposed to stay through the weekend I think. I was planning on hitting the cape fear for cats tomorrow but it isn't going to happen.


----------



## MBH (Jun 7, 2013)

dman24 said:


> We have had a tropical storm come through for the last two days, and its supposed to stay through the weekend I think. I was planning on hitting the cape fear for cats tomorrow but it isn't going to happen.



Where you at? The topical storm is what we had... river is at 21 ft now and the projected to hit 32 ft before falling. I'm in SC.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 7, 2013)

Please add your locations to your profile - makes everyone's posts make sense (except Popeye but that is another story. . . )



I LOVE the rain for fishing - have a few lakes here that turn on bit time in the rain - I was out all last night fishing the surf in NJ (all blues this trip) 

Spent this evening fishing a pond's inlet stream - bass after bass (managed 10 in less then an hour)


Keep up the rain!


----------



## Keystone (Jun 23, 2013)

About where the "_No Wake_" sign is the ramp *STARTS*. Took this a few hours ago. More rain in the forecast which we do not need. Dock is several feet under water at this point.


----------

